

Lost in Space: Half of All Stars Are Rogues Between Galaxies - noneends
http://www.space.com/27682-rogue-stars-between-galaxies.html

======
PhantomGremlin
The article didn't mention it, but could something like this be an alternative
explanation to the hypothesized "dark matter"?

Maybe we have simply underestimated the amount of "normal" matter in and
around a galaxy? No need for inventing dark matter after all?

------
orionblastar
It would seem that our standard model of physics is wrong. Only about half the
stars attached to the galaxies and not all of them.

The space between galaxies is not dark matter and dark energy webs but rogue
stars that didn't attach to galaxies.

Of course if you design some way to get from one galaxy to another, you could
plot hyperspace or jumpspace jumps to these rogue stars along the way, find a
gas giant to skim hydrogen from it for fuel, and then jump to the next rogue
star to refill again. That is if hyperspace or jumpsace drives can be invented
and run on hydrogen for fuel. I doubt we can go faster than the speed of
light, but if we discover how to get into a higher dimension to fold space to
make the distance to get there shorter, it might be the only way to do it.

